# Long Lasting Transfers



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

We have a job to quote for a local high school they want tees with a full front logo and shorts with a smaller logo on them.

Since we do not screen print plastisol transfers are our only option. Heat press vinyl is not an option since these will be washed and dried daily in commercial machines and they need to last the school year.

My question is will plastisol hold up under these conditions? Also who prints heavier handed transfers? MY thought is have them printed using a lower mesh screen to get more ink in the print.

Any thoughts or suggestions?

Thanks
Larry


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I suggest getting samples to test to make sure they are suitable for your use.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

FM Expressions has an Athletic formula that is a heavy durable print. Just not sure what daily washing and drying will do to them.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Daily washing and drying? I'm sure this won't be by Alice the maid who will make sure to wash everything inside out and line dry either right? I doubt anything will "hold up" to that. And that includes the garment. If hold up means to look like the day they got it. It'll look very cracked and old by then and the shirt itself should show quite a bit of wear and tear on it too. My kids have a school shirt that I made with F&M athletic and it's worn once a week. No special wash, but not a commercial washer. The plastisol is still there and it looks fine from a distance, but up close you can see that it's got lots of cracks in it. I would curb their expectations a little with that type of abuse.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You'll probably need to go 60 or 80 mesh with a heavy emulsion to survive that kind of washing and drying.


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Make sure your artwork is suitable with transfers. I agree with wormil your transfers would require 86 mesh count with our prints. If you have artwork that contains thin lines or tiny fonts it will not be possible to get the image to wash out correctly using an 86 mesh screen. So make sure you use large clipart and fonts as well when designing your artwork.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Never tired to wash and dry everyday of the year, but our Versatrans transfers seem to out last our t's!


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

As long as the ink is cured properly there shouldn't be an issue. I would suggest subcontracting this out to a screen printer rather than using transfers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## easyprints (Jul 18, 2014)

Transfer Express has tested their products through 50 wash/dry cycles with no sign of wear


----------



## lkt1954 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. We will be using F & M Expressions. Talked to Joe there and he said as long as you kept you press temperature up to the recommended temperature your results wold be just fine.

Thanks again


----------



## BBQAthens (Sep 3, 2014)

Magna Transfers out of Atlanta has water based plastisol free, PVC free transfers, so not only are they super stretchy (no plastic) they can also be washed at higher heat numerous times with no cracking (again no plastic) they sent us a sample pack, I'm sure u could get one too. We just started using them at our shop. The rep brought in a Gildan G880 and dryfit polo that had both been washed (according to the rep) over 50 times. The transfers looked brand new still. Apparently they claim to be the first US company with this technology


----------



## TWELVEANDTWO (Mar 22, 2014)

jamerican352005 said:


> make sure your artwork is suitable with transfers. I agree with wormil your transfers would require 86 mesh count with our prints. If you have artwork that contains thin lines or tiny fonts it will not be possible to get the image to wash out correctly using an 86 mesh screen. So make sure you use large clipart and fonts as well when designing your artwork.


where can i find those transfers?


----------



## BBQAthens (Sep 3, 2014)

I found out for somebody today, info is back at work, but we have a rep/contact at Magna, i can PM it to you if still interested tomorrow


----------



## littlefatbuddy (Oct 8, 2012)

Could you pm me the Magna information please?


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I just got samples from Magna. It is one of the nicer sample packs I've gotten. 

I have not pressed their samples but they also sent some of their work on tee scraps. 

They feel GREAT. Very soft and worth the money. 


Team Spirit Tees
www.teamspirittees.com

Sent by iPhone to the T-Shirt forum


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with you on nicest samples.

They use thick material on the samples so I have to test on actual T-shirts to get a real feel.

To me, I was a little disappointed in the hand even on the thick material. It's almost identical to printed vinyl. But that was my first impressions, I haven't had time to play around with the actual unpressed transfers yet.

As far as worth the money, do you have a price list? I didn't get one with my samples and I was curious as to the pricing. I figure it's got to be pretty expensive just by looking at the sample pack. But you never know.


----------

